# Help ! Scratched cylinder head journal....



## Rey619152 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi guys, as my title states, I scratched my cyl head journal while replacing the chain tensioner on my 2004 Passat 2.8 30v. I'm sure that it occurred while trying to roll the camshaft out of the cyl head. The scratch happened to the journal nearest to the cam sprocket, it seems to have etched the very edge and I can definitely feel it with my nail. Is there a way to repair this, or do you guys consider this cyl head scrap ? 

Any advice is much appreciated, thanks !

-Rey


----------

